# New baby, Drum Horse colt born on Mother's Day!



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

His mane is already long enough to fold down his neck. It's crazy.

















































































































This is dad.




















This is Mom.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa...How adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He is way too cute! I love his face!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a lovely little foal.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful!! Look at those fetlocks :O


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I want him!!!!!!!!  He is so flippin cute!!!! Congrats on your baby boy.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love the mane! Papa is sure a beauty too


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww, what an adorable little guy! Both parents are absolutely stunning, no doubt he will grow up to be quite the looker.

Does this cutie have a name yet?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ultra perfect! Congrats!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## convoy76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

